# The Picture Explains Itself



## Fuzzy (Jul 14, 2007)

See what I mean?  

View attachment poptartsplitz-710851.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 14, 2007)

.................................. 

View attachment peppermintpeeps-741961.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 14, 2007)

................................ 

View attachment cocainedrink-757480.jpg


----------



## MissToodles (Jul 15, 2007)

Have you tried the peppermint peeps? For some reason, I don't think the texture of peeps would go well with a peppermint flavor. Thanks for keeping us informed on novelty food trends.


----------



## supersoup (Jul 15, 2007)

i must have those poptarts.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 16, 2007)

.................................

In case your eyesight is as bad an mine, that reads "Mint with Dark Chocolate" 

View attachment products_mint_candy1.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 16, 2007)

................................. 

View attachment skittles_vegetable.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 16, 2007)

M&Ms for the Cure 

View attachment breast_cancer_mms.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 16, 2007)

................................ 

View attachment choculator1.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 16, 2007)

Two Words: Snickers Fudge 

View attachment snickers_fudge.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 11, 2007)

*bump*  .................. Also available in Zesty Taco and Ranch flavors 

View attachment doritoscollisions-702921.jpg


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Aug 11, 2007)

A couple of things I found at our local Kroger:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 11, 2007)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> A couple of things I found at our local Kroger:



oooh I got chubby soda in my Christmas stocking one year. Fatabilia!

And that soup...spicy is an understatement


----------



## love dubh (Aug 11, 2007)

You must tell me where I can buy cock! Now that I know it is a consumer item.


----------



## jamie (Aug 11, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> *bump*  .................. Also available in Zesty Taco and Ranch flavors



I have looked for these everywhere locally and can't find the dang things to save my soul...my search continues.


----------



## Tina (Aug 11, 2007)

Okay, you just killed me with the Snickers fudge, Fuzzy. *faints*


----------



## IdahoCynth (Aug 12, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> .................................
> 
> In case your eyesight is as bad an mine, that reads "Mint with Dark Chocolate"



I "need" one of those.


----------



## willamena31 (Aug 12, 2007)

Tina said:


> Okay, you just killed me with the Snickers fudge, Fuzzy. *faints*



I'm with you Tina! They looked soooo good! Where can I find me some??:eat2: 

Hugggsss!!
Billie Jo


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 13, 2007)

I found the HotWings/Blue Cheese and the Zesty Taco/Chipolte Ranch!

They were 99c Big Grabs at the Kwik-E-Mart. Essentially, they're packaged like someone mixed a bag of one with a bag of the other. Two flavored chips in one bag.

Anyway, the HotWings/Blue Cheese were lacking, and the blue wasn't blue. It was something else. 

But the Zesty Taco is the Taco flavor of old, and the Ranch was really good too.


----------



## out.of.habit (Aug 18, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> I found the HotWings/Blue Cheese and the Zesty Taco/Chipolte Ranch!
> 
> They were 99c Big Grabs at the Kwik-E-Mart. Essentially, they're packaged like someone mixed a bag of one with a bag of the other. Two flavored chips in one bag.
> 
> ...



Old like retro, or old like we shouldn't be eating them?


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 18, 2007)

Silly Rabbit! Trix are for... Old like Retro.


----------



## MissToodles (Aug 19, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> I found the HotWings/Blue Cheese and the Zesty Taco/Chipolte Ranch!
> 
> They were 99c Big Grabs at the Kwik-E-Mart. Essentially, they're packaged like someone mixed a bag of one with a bag of the other. Two flavored chips in one bag.
> 
> ...



I felt the blue cheese tasted ranch flavor, gave my boyfriend some and he agreed. They were dissappointing. I much prefer the habanero ones for spice.

I'm on the search for zesty taco now!


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 21, 2007)

........................ 

View attachment razzberrymmspkgs-782555.jpg


----------



## troubadours (Aug 21, 2007)

1.the snickers fudge sounds too good
2. those doritos are delish in the ranch/taco flavor :eat2: 
3. omg i want a choculator


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 21, 2007)

............................ 

View attachment dark_peanut_mms.jpg


----------



## sweetnnekked (Aug 22, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> .................................



This looks like one of the old "Whacky Packages" trading cards I used to collect with my friends back in the '70's! 
Who in their right mind would eat Vegetable Skittles?


----------



## supersoup (Aug 22, 2007)

i'm gonna bring bags of the taco doritos to labor day, we have them everywhere here!


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 22, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i'm gonna bring bags of the taco doritos to labor day, we have them everywhere here!



For me please. Yes???? 

 (No really, I'll pay... I don't like to share!!)

:wubu:


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 23, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> .................................
> 
> In case your eyesight is as bad an mine, that reads "Mint with Dark Chocolate"



DOES THIS EXIST?????????


----------



## MissToodles (Aug 23, 2007)

Has anyone tried Carnival flavored skittles? (Now with extra Barker, ha ha). Anyway I hate skittles, but anything labeled limited edition catches my eye.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 23, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> DOES THIS EXIST?????????



I checked my local walmart and found them next to the regular 3 musketeers at the checkout.
They have a same dark chocolate shell as the milky way midnight, with a thick cool mint center.
It reminded me of a milder version of the york peppermint pattie. 
Smaller than the regular in two bars.


----------



## HugKiss (Aug 24, 2007)

Go-Gurt Fizzix is a new yogurt snack
...that mixes the wholesome goodness of Yoplait yogurt with a blast of carbonation for a fizzy taste that your kids will love. Its a new fizzy sensation with cool new flavors like Blue Raspberry Rage and Strawberry Watermelon Rush. Even better, Fizzix has the same great nutrition as Yoplait Go-Gurt 

View attachment Go-gurt.jpg


----------



## HugKiss (Aug 24, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> Has anyone tried Carnival flavored skittles? (Now with extra Barker, ha ha). Anyway I hate skittles, but anything labeled limited edition catches my eye.




I got some for my nephews.. they loved it. I also bought Retro flavor. YUM!


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Aug 24, 2007)

IdahoCynth said:


> I "need" one of those.



If you haven't found one yet...I will tell you that you DEFINITELY need one!!!!

They are completely awse.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Aug 24, 2007)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> If you haven't found one yet...I will tell you that you DEFINITELY need one!!!!
> 
> They are completely awse.



ahhhhhhhhhhh! I looked for one of them at the gas station today where I bought power ball tickets (300 million!! woohoo!) but I didn't see them.... my search continues.


----------



## supersoup (Aug 24, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> For me please. Yes????
> 
> (No really, I'll pay... I don't like to share!!)
> 
> :wubu:



yes, bags and bags of them!


----------



## out.of.habit (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm gonna be needin' me some Raspberry M&Ms.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 16, 2007)

In the confession thread I confessed that I only bought these so I could take a pic and post it here. You all need to take up a collection and send me $2.49.  

But maybe they'll taste good. I'll let you know!





That's right - Chocolate Torilla Chips.  





If you read this, you'll see they recommend peanut butter and bananas with them. But...at the bottom it says that all flavors go well with hummus and salsa. NOT!​


----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 17, 2007)

I want the Snickers fudge too!


----------



## Heavy_Cream (Sep 17, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> In the confession thread I confessed that I only bought these so I could take a pic and post it here. You all need to take up a collection and send me $2.49.
> 
> But maybe they'll taste good. I'll let you know!
> 
> ...



----Cool...thanks for the pic! Did you ever say anywhere on the forums yet how they taste?


----------



## KuroBara (Sep 17, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> Has anyone tried Carnival flavored skittles? (Now with extra Barker, ha ha). Anyway I hate skittles, but anything labeled limited edition catches my eye.


these actually weren't bad.


----------



## Esme (Sep 17, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> ............................



Those dark chocolate peanut M&Ms are excruciatingly good! :eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 17, 2007)

Heavy_Cream said:


> ----Cool...thanks for the pic! Did you ever say anywhere on the forums yet how they taste?



I didn't open them yet. Been eating some really good kettle chips, in various (savory) flavors. I think we need to start an exotic flavored chips thread!


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 17, 2007)

I think I'm gonna have to make a batch of the snickers fudge.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 17, 2007)

.............................. 

View attachment poprocksbar-743820.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 17, 2007)

Actually, I can't let this one explain itself. Its NOT what you think. Its more like a Buttered Popcorn JellyBelly flavor. Read: Fake Butter smell.

And not a bit of chocolate. Beware of this one. 

View attachment candycorn.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 18, 2007)

Psst... They're Mini Sized.  

View attachment van.jpg


View attachment straw.jpg


View attachment mocha.jpg


----------



## out.of.habit (Sep 20, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> I think I'm gonna have to make a batch of the snickers fudge.



and I think we're all gonna have to come over. 



Fuzzy said:


> Actually, I can't let this one explain itself. Its NOT what you think. Its more like a Buttered Popcorn JellyBelly flavor. Read: Fake Butter smell.
> 
> And not a bit of chocolate. Beware of this one.



It is weird, you're right. This just isn't going to be a winner. 







I didn't even eat that one, I threw it out. lol


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 30, 2007)

.........................


View attachment land-o-lards-butter-snackers-742528.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm not sure if these are Iraq bound, or for the seasonal deer hunter...



View attachment hersheys-kisses-camouflage-710653.jpg


----------



## FatAndProud (Sep 30, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> .................................



please for the love of all that is decent say this isn't so.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 30, 2007)

FatAndProud said:


> please for the love of all that is decent say this isn't so.


 
This ad was paired with the Oreo Pizza ad, saying which was fake.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 2, 2007)

Do you see the bear on this box of Toblerone? 

View attachment hidden_bear_toblerone_logo.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh yeah... now I've seen everything (S'mores,Vanilla,Caramel,Pudding,Brownie Batter) 

View attachment chocolate_skittles_mix.jpg


----------



## Ash (Oct 2, 2007)

Okay, Chocolate Skittles?

Yum.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Oct 2, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Do you see the bear on this box of Toblerone?



I sees it I sees it.. I am a believer!


----------



## ValentineBBW (Oct 2, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Do you see the bear on this box of Toblerone?



Why yes I do. Do I win a prize?


----------



## ValentineBBW (Oct 2, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Oh yeah... now I've seen everything (S'mores,Vanilla,Caramel,Pudding,Brownie Batter)



OMG. Want. Now!


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Oct 2, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Oh yeah... now I've seen everything (S'mores,Vanilla,Caramel,Pudding,Brownie Batter)



Yumo! I would try those.

Where do you find all these candies Fuzzy? Does your foodee reputation prompt companies to test market their new inventions on you?  I've looked all over for a Mint 3 Musketeers, the mini sized flavored 3 Musketeers, and a Reese's Whips. So far I have found none


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 2, 2007)

I think we should change the name of this thread to something like "Pics of exciting new products", or something similar. 

Fuzzy, what do you think? what would you change it to? or...leave it alone?


----------



## imfree (Oct 2, 2007)

Is Aspertame really dangerous?


----------



## Ash (Oct 2, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Do you see the bear on this box of Toblerone?



Looks more like a mouse with a horse tail...


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 2, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> I think we should change the name of this thread to something like "Pics of exciting new products", or something similar.
> 
> Fuzzy, what do you think? what would you change it to? or...leave it alone?


 
I was think of something involving drooling but I think someone beat me to it.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 2, 2007)

cute_obese_girl said:


> Yumo! I would try those.
> 
> Where do you find all these candies Fuzzy? Does your foodee reputation prompt companies to test market their new inventions on you?  I've looked all over for a Mint 3 Musketeers, the mini sized flavored 3 Musketeers, and a Reese's Whips. So far I have found none


 
I.. have my sources..  This neck of the woods tends to be used as a test market for new product.. however.. I have yet to see any of those MickeyD Angus burgers so I don't get everything first. 

Truth be told, I've found that little "Mom'n'Pop" drugstores and Five-n-Dime stores will have the greatest variety of hard-to-find candy and chocolate.


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 6, 2007)

I hope these weren't already posted, but I saw them tonight and immediately thought of this thread and Heather (she's a crab cake girl, however not a chip girl). 

I snapped a pic and here you go... 

View attachment crab.jpg


----------



## out.of.habit (Oct 6, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I hope these weren't already posted, but I saw them tonight and immediately thought of this thread and Heather (she's a crab cake girl, however not a chip girl).
> 
> I snapped a pic and here you go...



Only in New England. Who knew crabs were made of spice?


----------



## supersoup (Oct 6, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I hope these weren't already posted, but I saw them tonight and immediately thought of this thread and Heather (she's a crab cake girl, however not a chip girl).
> 
> I snapped a pic and here you go...



WANT!!!!!!!!

i love potato chips. color me three thousand shades of jealous.

<--- pouting.


----------



## goofy girl (Oct 6, 2007)

There used to be Cape Cod potato chips that were clam dip flavor..sounds weird but they were sooo good


----------



## troubadours (Oct 6, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Actually, I can't let this one explain itself. Its NOT what you think. Its more like a Buttered Popcorn JellyBelly flavor. Read: Fake Butter smell.
> 
> And not a bit of chocolate. Beware of this one.




DO NOT WANT :-/


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 6, 2007)

supersoup said:


> WANT!!!!!!!!
> 
> i love potato chips. color me three thousand shades of jealous.
> 
> <--- pouting.



Baby, you KNOW we have a snack chip exchange program going. 

PM me particulars and you will have.


----------



## supersoup (Oct 6, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Baby, you KNOW we have a snack chip exchange program going.
> 
> PM me particulars and you will have.


surely you jest?!


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 6, 2007)

supersoup said:


> surely you jest?!



I would NEVER joke about snack chip exchange.

I just have to go back and buy them and then find a minute to get them sent out.


----------



## Ash (Oct 6, 2007)

Hell, I'm STILL jonesing for those Dill Pickle Lay's. Who frickin' knew that Ohio was the snack-food capital of the world?


----------



## supersoup (Oct 6, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I would NEVER joke about snack chip exchange.
> 
> I just have to go back and buy them and then find a minute to get them sent out.


:bow: 



Ashley said:


> Hell, I'm STILL jonesing for those Dill Pickle Lay's. Who frickin' knew that Ohio was the snack-food capital of the world?



i TOLD you to gimme yo address kitten!

i've got a box of goodies fer ya...


----------



## out.of.habit (Oct 6, 2007)

Ashley said:


> Hell, I'm STILL jonesing for those Dill Pickle Lay's. Who frickin' knew that Ohio was the snack-food capital of the world?



Soup.  doom


----------



## supersoup (Oct 6, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> Soup.  doom



i can't rep you, but i love the hell outta you lady!!


----------



## out.of.habit (Oct 6, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i can't rep you, but i love the hell outta you lady!!



We all need to get back to fatopia, I'm running low on fatty-life-points.


...and in order to keep me from further derailing the thread, I just wanted to let you all know...


Fuzzy said:


> Psst... They're Mini Sized.



These little musketeers really exist...

IN MAH BELLEH!


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 7, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> and I think we're all gonna have to come over.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the warning guys, I would TOTALLY have gotten suckered into those. 

(For example, I bought a deck of playing cards tonight that are shaped like candy corn. Target.)


----------



## supersoup (Oct 7, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Thanks for the warning guys, I would TOTALLY have gotten suckered into those.
> 
> (For example, I bought a deck of playing cards tonight that are shaped like candy corn. Target.)



i bought those too.

effing bins at the front of the store!!


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 7, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i bought those too.
> 
> effing bins at the front of the store!!




Did you buy the monkey head playing cards as well? Or the candy corn magnetic note pad?? LOL 

Yeah, 25 bucks on front-of-store bins. Yup. That's me!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Oct 7, 2007)

Utz has good crab chips too!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 7, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Thanks for the warning guys, I would TOTALLY have gotten suckered into those.
> 
> (For example, I bought a deck of playing cards tonight that are shaped like candy corn. Target.)



Since you like warnings - here's one. Don't eat the candy corn cards.


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 7, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Since you like warnings - here's one. Don't eat the candy corn cards.



Whew, that was close... good thing I read this!


----------



## jamie (Oct 7, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Did you buy the monkey head playing cards as well? Or the candy corn magnetic note pad?? LOL
> 
> Yeah, 25 bucks on front-of-store bins. Yup. That's me!



I spent about 20$ there tonight myself..our reception is Halloween themed..we have Halloween bubbles and glow sticks and pencils now, and I think I am going to have to go back tomorrow..toooo much cuteness.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 8, 2007)

......................... 

View attachment wildly_cherry_mms.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 8, 2007)

............................ 

View attachment twix.jpg


----------



## supersoup (Oct 8, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> .........................



i need these m&m's to survive.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 8, 2007)

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 

View attachment chewyfireballs.jpg


----------



## out.of.habit (Oct 12, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i need these m&m's to survive.



Me too. I found the raspberry ones, but I think the cherry would suit me better.


----------



## Windigo (Oct 12, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> ............................



I wish we had those here! That flavour seems delicious to me, but I guess it's too exotic for Holland.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 12, 2007)

...........................


View attachment heavy_peep_hat.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 12, 2007)

....................... 

View attachment skinny_hunk1.jpg


----------



## KuroBara (Oct 14, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> ............................


OMG!!! I wold maim someone for one of these! I don't care if it's good or not, I need to try these. I'm hitting eBay. I hate living in the South, where nothing new comes out for a few years after it's introduced up North!.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 21, 2007)

Diet Coke With Bacon! 

View attachment bacon.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 30, 2007)

Candy Corn Pop Corn? 

View attachment candy-corn-flavored-popcorn-772329.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 12, 2007)

Pomegranate 7UP 

View attachment pomegranate-7up-792547.jpg


----------



## CandySmooch (Nov 12, 2007)

HAD TO FIND THE RECIPE AFTER SEEING THE PIC! SOMEBODY LET ME KNOW HOW IT IS! I WON'T HAVE THE TIME TO MAKE IT TILL NEXT MONTH!

Snickers Fudge

For the first layer

1 cup milk chocolate chips
1/4 cup butterscotch chips
1/4 cup peanut butter

For the second layer

4 tablespoons butter
1 cup granulated sugar
1/4 cup evaporated milk
1 1/2 cups marshmallow creme
1/4 cup peanut butter
1 teaspoon vanilla
1 1/2 cups chopped salted peanuts

For the third layer

14 ounce package caramel cubes
1/4 cup heavy cream

For the fourth layer

1 cup milk chocolate chips
1/4 cup butterscotch chips
1/4 cup creamy peanut butter

To make the first layer

In a small saucepan over low heat, add milk chocolate chips, butterscotch chips and peanut butter. Stir often until completely melted and smooth. Pour mixture into the bottom of a 9 x 13" baking pan lightly coated with nonstick spray. Using an off-set spatula, spread the mixture to an even layer and place in the refrigerator until set.

To make the second layer

In a medium heavy saucepan, melt butter over medium-high heat. Mix in sugar and evaporated milk. Once it comes to a boil, let cook 5 minutes while stirring. Remove from the heat and quickly stir in marshmallow creme, peanut butter and vanilla. Stir in peanuts. Pour over the set chocolate layer and use an off-set spatula to gently spread mixture in an even layer. Place in the refrigerator until set.

To make the third layer

Place the unwrapped caramel cubes and heavy cream in a medium saucepan. Place over low heat and stir until the mixture has completely melted and is smooth. Pour in the pan and quickly spread to an even layer with an off-set spatula. Place in the refrigerator until set.

To make the fourth layer

In a small saucepan over low heat, add milk chocolate chips, butterscotch chips and peanut butter. Stir often until completely melted and smooth. Pour over the third layer and use an off-set spatula to spread to an even layer. Place in the refrigerator for at least 1 hour before cutting into squares.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 25, 2007)

Gingerbread Pop-Tarts?


View attachment kelloggs-pop-tarts-gingerbread-788205.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 25, 2007)

Cherry Chocolate Diet Dr. Pepper


View attachment cherry-chocolate-diet-dr-pepper-764049.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 25, 2007)

Unfortunately.. I have to add a few words for this picture.. Pizza-Hut has announced the *new "Double Deep" pizza* 

View attachment pizza-hut-double-deep-pizza-730700.jpg


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Nov 25, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Unfortunately.. I have to add a few words for this picture.. Pizza-Hut has announced the *new "Double Deep" pizza*



Me=your avatar pic, Fuzzy. I must have!


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 26, 2007)

Junior Mints Peppermint Crunch 

View attachment junior_mint_peppermint_crunch.jpg


----------



## supersoup (Dec 27, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Junior Mints Peppermint Crunch



these are yummy!! i got them the other day.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 20, 2008)




----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 20, 2008)




----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 20, 2008)




----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 20, 2008)




----------



## wistful (Apr 20, 2008)

I admit that many of these bastardized versions of familiar candybars and candy don't appeal to me all that much(though they amuse me greatly) but *ohmyGod* Somehow I must get ahold of that rocky road snickers bar!! If anyone has tried one please post!


----------



## Amatrix (Apr 23, 2008)

Fuzzy said:


>



i didnt like these...
my family did and said they tasted like the grasshopper cookies from the store.

they are just an odd texture with the crispy and super sweet fake peppermint.

but others love them!


----------



## Sicilia_Curves (Apr 23, 2008)

Fuzzy said:


> .................................



lol are u serious?!


----------



## LalaCity (Apr 23, 2008)

IdahoCynth said:


> I "need" one of those.



I had one -- it tastes exactly like a York peppermint patty. Nothing new or special there, 'mafraid...

eta: talking 'bout the 3 musketeers peppermint...


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Apr 24, 2008)

Okay, what exactly does a yoga flavored jelly bean taste like, sweat and rubber mats?

I am both horrified and slightly offended. Was there really not one woman in the whole jelly bean plant that smacked the person who thought of this upside the head?


----------



## love dubh (Apr 25, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> Okay, what exactly does a yoga flavored jelly bean taste like, sweat and rubber mats?
> 
> I am both horrified and slightly offended. Was there really not one woman in the whole jelly bean plant that smacked the person who thought of this upside the head?



Uhhhh.....it's fake.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Apr 25, 2008)

love dubh said:


> Uhhhh.....it's fake.



:doh: Guess I didn't get the joke. I don't know if the fact that it is fake is better or worse though. It really wasn't hard for me to believe since Jelly Belly has actually release flavors named baby wipes, pencil shavings and skunk juice!


----------



## katorade (Apr 25, 2008)

Not to one up the crab chips, but...






They're like kettle cooked crab chips. To die for.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 25, 2008)

katorade said:


> Not to one up the crab chips, but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I want to try those! Where are you? I don't mean where are you so I can come get them from you. I mean, where in the country so I know if they sell those here.


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Apr 25, 2008)

Fuzzy said:


>



OK, I saw these at the drugstore on a late night med run, and let me just say, I'm alllll about these Mint Crisp M&Ms. Unfortunately, I only bought one little bag.


----------



## katorade (Apr 26, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> I want to try those! Where are you? I don't mean where are you so I can come get them from you. I mean, where in the country so I know if they sell those here.



I'm in Ohio, but I could also get them in Virginia. The company is out of Louisiana, so I'm sure you could find them somewhere. I found them at World Market, don't know if you have those there.


----------



## supersoup (Apr 26, 2008)

katorade said:


> I'm in Ohio, but I could also get them in Virginia. The company is out of Louisiana, so I'm sure you could find them somewhere. I found them at World Market, don't know if you have those there.



you must be in southern ohio. damn you northeast corner, damn you for having no world markets!!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 26, 2008)

katorade said:


> I'm in Ohio, but I could also get them in Virginia. The company is out of Louisiana, so I'm sure you could find them somewhere. I found them at World Market, don't know if you have those there.



woo hoo! From their website:



> 25 - 2 oz. Deli size bags:
> 
> Prepacked with our top five flavors:
> Regular, Jalapeno, Cajun Crawtator,
> ...


----------



## Ample Pie (Apr 28, 2008)

I think this is funny.


----------



## Crystal (Apr 28, 2008)

Rebecca said:


> I think this is funny.




This is great, hehe.


----------



## Amatrix (Apr 28, 2008)

Rebecca said:


> I think this is funny.



that was actually really funny. i think i will send that to my friend.

thanks!


----------



## out.of.habit (May 3, 2008)




----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 25, 2008)

Fuzzy said:


> Two Words: Snickers Fudge


I will now bump this thread with the post that got me the most rep.


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 25, 2008)

pwn3d

What do I win?!


----------



## QueenB (Oct 26, 2008)

Fuzzy said:


> Diet Coke With Bacon!



hahahahaha A+


----------



## CleverBomb (Oct 26, 2008)

out.of.habit said:


>


I've commented on this photo before.

I HAZ CAN CHEEZBURGER.

-Rusty


----------

